# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Рецепты сыроедов

## anudas

Мое почтение всем.
Для разнообразия вкусов, блюд и систем питания, решил включить в эту ветку тему рецептов живого диетического питания. Оговорюсь сразу: здесь будут публиковаться ТОЛЬКО рецепты без термообработки! Подробнее о сыроедении: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...t=2018&p=16459 
Прошу быть внимательнее при добавлении своих кулинарных произведений, дабы не вызвать смятение в умах, практикующих сыроедение. 
Итак, приступим. Для увеличения гуны благости (гуна - для непосвященных - это режим работы сознания, бывают еще гуна страсти и невежества, и всевозможные сочетания гун. Подробнее: "Бхагавад-гита", глава 14) и любви в сердце, хочу поделиться рецептом основного живого молочного продукта - йогурта (возможно, я дублирую параллельные ветки, ну да простит меня Всевышний...). 
*Рецепт живого йогурта*На трехлитровую банку йогурта нам потребуется 2,5 л. молока (можно маложирное пастеризованное пакетированное). Для закваски есть несколько вариантов, хочу предложить два из них: 
1. любая сметана (сойдет и с молзавода) - 2-3 ст.л.
2. йогурт для грудничков в стеклянных бутылочках 0,2л с кисломолочными бактериями (продается в магазинах) - 0,1л.
Молоко с бактериальной закваской перемешивается и с открытой крышкой помещается в теплое место (+20 - +45 С) на время от 4 до 8ч. Как только масса загустеет - йогурт готов, закрывайте крышкой и убирайте в холодильник. 
Йогурт можно пить отдельно, можно заправлять им салаты из овощей и фруктов. 
Из лекций Торсунова (Аударья Дхама прабху), йогурт на сметане охлаждает, поэтому его лучше применять в теплое время года. 
Йогурт - это биологически активный продукт, нормализующий микрофлору кишечника, а, значит, дающий здоровье и активное долголетие.
Если йогурт перестоит в тепле, и отделится сыворотка, можно эту массу процедить через свернутую в несколько раз марлю. У вас получится живой творог и живая сыворотка, продукты, содержащие энзимы (ферменты, способствующие растворению пищи). 
Кто богат рецептами живых блюд без термообработки, прошу выкладывать в эту тему. 
Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.
Хочу поделиться очень простым рецептом вкусного и полезного блюда. Из продуктов нам потребуется:
1.Арахис нежаренный (лучше сухой) - 500г.
2.Мед - для вязкости (в зависимости от консистенции) - 3-5ст. л.
Перемалываем арахис в комбайне или на мясорубке. Добавляем мед и перемешиваем (лучше руками) до однородной массы. Для эстетики можно скатать шарики. Как-то вместо меда попробовал добавить финики без косточек - результат получился не хуже.
Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Мое почтение всем.
> Хочу поделиться очень простым рецептом вкусного и полезного блюда. Из продуктов нам потребуется:
> 1.Арахис нежаренный (лучше сухой) - 500г.
> 2.Мед - для вязкости (в зависимости от консистенции) - 3-5ст. л.
> Перемалываем арахис в комбайне или на мясорубке. Добавляем мед и перемешиваем (лучше руками) до однородной массы. Для эстетики можно скатать шарики. Как-то вместо меда попробовал добавить финики без косточек - результат получился не хуже.
> Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
> Ваш слуга anudas.


а мука нужна? или это только мед и орехи???

----------


## Анджи

Что значит термообработка? Сколько градусов допустимо, что бы продукт считался без термообработки?

----------


## Лена

> Что значит термообработка? Сколько градусов допустимо, что бы продукт считался без термообработки?


мне тоже интересно, считаются ли сушеные фрукты и овощи, прошедшими термообработку ?

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.



> а мука нужна? или это только мед и орехи???


Спасибо за интерес к теме живого питания.
Да, Ekanta seva d.d, здесь ТОЛЬКО мед и орехи. Муку в традиционном понимании (переработанное на производстве зерно) сыроеды не употребляют. Если интересно подробнее, отвечу в специальной теме "О пользе сыроедения": http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2018



> Что значит термообработка? Сколько градусов допустимо, что бы продукт считался без термообработки?


Жизнь энзимов (ферментов) в растительной пище находится в диапазоне от +1 до +45 С. За пределами этого коридора в пище нет жизненной силы (праны).



> мне тоже интересно, считаются ли сушеные фрукты и овощи, прошедшими термообработку ?


Этот вопрос, Лена, волнует многих :smilies: . Если Вы их сушите сами в вышеуказанном тепловом спектре, можете быть спокойны - это живые продукты.
Прошу меня простить, но чтобы не загромождать эту рецептурную тему, я отвечу на все ваши вопросы, если есть потребность в детализации, на специальной странице: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2018
А сейчас перейдем, таки, к рецептам. Предлагаю вашему вниманию

*Салат Нектар*


Потребуется:
2 морковки
Пол-свеклы
50гр тыквы (либо капусты)
1 болгарский перец
Зелень (крапива, петрушка, укроп, салат, щавель)
Горчичное и растительное масло (нерафинированное)
Морская (либо черная) соль
Набор специй – гора массала (Кардамон, Мускатный орех, Асафетида, Зира (кумин))

Овощи натереть на мелкой терке.
Можно сочетать с лимонным соком  вместо маслянных заправок. 

Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## Alekcei

Интересно, насколько на продукты влияет заморозка?

Нашел здесь:
http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/s...redient-093414

Мороженое всего из одного ингридиента: бананов.



Охлаждаете бананы до твердого состояния, после чего доводите до кремообразного состояния в блендере. 

Можно добавить мед, специи, орехи, ягоды по вкусу.

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.



> Интересно, насколько на продукты влияет заморозка?


Спасибо, Alekcei, за рецепт. От заморозки польза практически нулевая, хотя и особого вреда тоже нет. Заморозку условно можно считать нейтральной. 
Привожу рецепт сырого хлеба от Виктории Бутенко (я только убрал лук из рецептуры):

*Валин сырой хлеб*



1 чашка размолотых льняных семечек
1 чашка проросшей пшеницы (держите в воде не больше 1 дня)
1 чашка грецких орехов (замоченных накануне вечером)
1 чашка нарезанного сельдерея
2 чайных ложки тмина (замоченных накануне вечером)
2 ст. ложки семечек кориандра
1/2 чашки воды
1/2 чашки оливкового масла
1/2 чашки изюма
сок одного лимона
1 чайную ложку морской соли

Перемелите замоченные грецкие орехи и пшеницу в кухонном комбайне, выложите в миску и смешайте с размолотыми льняными семечками. Затем перемешайте в миксере сельдерей, оливковое масло, изюм и воду. Вылейте в ту же миску и хорошо перемешайте. Добавьте соль, кориандр, лимонный сок и тмин и еще раз перемешайте. Вылепите из этой смеси небольшие буханочки хлеба, посыпьте их маком или перемолотыми орехами и положите на тефлоновые листы дегидратора. Поставьте температуру в дегидраторе на 100°F (38°C) и сушите хлеб в течение 24-36 часов. Вам нужно будет перевернуть буханочки на другую сторону примерно через 12-15 часов, чтобы они одинаково подсохли с обеих сторон.

Выйдет 5-7 буханочек.

Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## Анджи

А у молочных продуктов есть температурный диапазон? До какого градуса допустимо нагревать?

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.



> А у молочных продуктов есть температурный диапазон? До какого градуса допустимо нагревать?





> Жизнь энзимов (ферментов) в растительной пище находится в диапазоне от +1 до +45 С. За пределами этого коридора в пище нет жизненной силы (праны).


В принципе, это относится к любым биологическим объектам.
Анджи, термообработка ни к чему, но если считаете необходимым, можно лишь молоко кипятить для приготовления йогурта. Подробнее обсуждаем в специальной ветке: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2018
В этой теме будем публиковать рецепты сыроедов. И вот следующий от Виктории Бутенко:

*Живые котлетки*

Размелите 0.5кг ваших любимых орехов.

Соедините следующие ингредиенты и перемешайте их в кухонном комбайне:
0.5кг морковки
1 ст. ложку меда (или изюма или очень спелого банана)
1 ст. ложку растительного масла
1-2 ст. ложки сухих приправ (любых)
морскую соль по вкусу
асафетиду (по желанию)

Если смесь вышла слишком жидкой, вы можете добавить следующее: сушеный укроп, или сушеную петрушку, или перемолотые льняные семечки.
Сделайте из смеси котлетки или шарики и посыпьте паприкой перед подачей.
Если вы хотите получить рыбный привкус, добавьте сушеной морской травы.
Рассчитано на 5 человек.

Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Здорово! Интересные рецепты! Пожалуйста, продолжайте делится с нами

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.
Спасибо, Манджуваника д, за теплые слова.
Будем продолжать публикацию рецептов "живых блюд". Кстати, недавно экспериментировал с медовым арахисом и решил добавить тертую цедру 2-х апельсинов. Получилось просто изумительно! Очень рекомендую.

Я познакомлю вас с очередным "живым рецептом" Виктории Бутенко:

*Суп Чили*
 
Смешайте в миксере следующие ингредиенты:
1 чашку воды
2 чашки свежих помидор (нарезанных)
1/2 чашки фиников или изюма
1/2 чашки оливкового масла
1 чашку сушеных помидор
1 чашку нарезанного сельдерея
соль по вкусу
1-2 ст. ложки сушеных приправ (любых)
1-2 ст. ложки лимонного сока.
черного перца по вкусу
асафетиду по вкусу
1 пучок базилика

Вылейте в большую миску. Добавьте 200г проросших бобов, гороха или чечевицы. Перед подачей посыпьте высушенной петрушкой.

Из-за долгого смешивания в миксере чили будет теплым. Но оно все равно сырое (Не дайте ему стать горячим!) Приятно съесть тарелку теплого чили в холодное зимнее время.

Рассчитано на 5-7 человек.

----------


## Govinda_Mohini_dd

*Самый здоровый и полезный и ооооооооч вкусный завтрак- зеленый коктейль!!*!
Мне кажется у деток маленьких будет хитом!
Я уж не говорю о том, что во взрослого то пучок травы не запихнуть кроме как в салат покрошить, а уж дети хлорофилл вообще кушать отказываются...

так что зеленый коктейль- решение проблемы потребления зелени)

*основное правло пропорции: 60/40*
60%-фруктов
40%-зелени

а *дальше дело вашего вкуса и фантазии:*
яблоко-банан-шпинат ( или не горький салатный лист) ( получается как мороженое сливочное если добавить больше бананов, сама обалдела когда попробовала)))
банан-апельсин-яблоко-лимон- ботва ( салат ромэйн,шпинат)

любые ягоды по вкусу ( черника предпочтительнее)-банан-зелень

я делаю свои смузи из не известной зелени и манго..я в ней не особо разбираюсь, беру по темнее и листики-лопушки...прям на рынке пробую чуть чтобы понять не горькая ли, не острая...Чем темнее зелень тем лучше)

*Многие любят овощные сочетания*: сельдерей, огурец, томаты,зелень ( укроп или петрушка)..также с тыквой хорошо получается с сырой.

Также для пользы и питательности-витаминов можно туда пыльцу добавлять или мед, спирулину, льняное масло ( если вы на этапе перехода и чувствуете потребность)

Зеленые коктейли *нормализуют пищеварение* просто волшебно, заряжают хлорофиллом и витаминчиками...и ооооч вкусные ( главное травы не переложите)))

_вот тут можно найти рецепты_
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4169260/post157285204/
http://www.whole-body-detox-diet.com...smoothies.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

вообще хочу сказать, что блендер-супер вещь для тех кто стремится кушать здоровее, незаменимый помощник.

Не только коктейли, пюре и десерты в виде бананово травяного крема можно в нем приготовить...
но также салатные заправки!

во время прохождения "салатной" стадии сыроедения, я лила в него масло..думая что это полезно или как минимум безвредно...но увы с маслом салаты усваивались плохо, было брожение и тп...
уксус может не подходить людям с капха-дошей и может другим дошам тоже...а сухой салат есть неохота)
*В блендере можно делать великолепные заправки из сырых овощей..*
также можно делать тахини-пасту из семян кунжута.

----------


## Govinda_Mohini_dd

Для тех кто заинтересуется,хочу перевести немножко с сайта IncredibleSmoothies
*
Как приготовить вкусный зелёный коктейль?*
1. Добавьте жидкость

Жидкость нужна, чтобы блендер пюрировал ваше зелень без проблем. Также чтобы смуси не был слишком густым. В качестве жидкости может быть:
Фильтрованная водаСведевыжатый фруктовый, овощность или ягодный сокМолоко молодого ( зеленого кокоса)+ его желеобразная белая мякоть.Молоко из семечек и орехов (кунжута, миндаля)

Автор не советует использовать молоко животных для коктейлей,она говорит что получается что зелень чистит, а молочка наоборот)

2.Выберите БАЗОВЫЙ фрукт

Для того чтобы придать коктейлю приятную,густую текстуру нужно выбирать НЕ сочные а более волокнистые и плотные *фрукты в качестве базы*..такие как
персикбанангрушаяблокоманго,папайя,дуриан (для тех кто в тропиках решит поэкспериментировать)

*НЕ СТОИТ* выбирать арбуз, виноград, апельсины в качестве базы, инач получится слишком жидко.Их можно добавлять для вкуса.

перебарщивать с жирами тоже не стоит- авокадо и мякоть кокоса слишком тяжелы.Если вы хотите добавить каллорийности-добавляйте не больше 1 авокадо в ваш коктейль.

3. Смешиваем вкусы
В ваш коктейль вы можете добавить любые фрукты которые вм нравятся и которые хорошо будут сочетаться с базовым фруктом.Это могут быть:
любые ягодыцитрусовые (апельсин, лайм,лимон, помело,грейп)ананас и др фрукты с ярким вкусом

Чтобы найти новые вкусные сочетения,автор сайта рекомендует *посматривать на полки в магазинах где стоят йогурты и соки*,на разработку вкуса которых ушло много средств...а готовый рецепт виден прямо на картинке на упаковке) Также автор находит идеи для сочетаний..в свечных отделах..оказывается и там можно поймать вдохновение
*Любимые вкусовые сочетания автора:*
Банан(база)- клубникаМанго (база)- ананасГруша ( база)- апельсинЯблоко ( база)- черника

_Также можно разнообразить вкус смузи ( если вы на переходном этапе и ещё не распробовали "натуральность":_
корицейванильюперцемфиникомсырым "какао" ,кэрабом


далее рекомендуется фрукты и воду засунуть в блендер и примолоть в режиме Пульс.

4.Добавляем зелень

Нелегко съесть пучек шпината или петрушки..но в коктейле вкус их маскируется настолько что такие коктейльсичи смогут стать любимыми у детей)

*для начала можно выбирать зелень с нейтральным вкусом*- шпинат, различные виды салатов. Но потом по мере привыкания к вкусу можно начать эксперименты с дикоросами, ботвой и листьями одуванчика, крапивы...

5.Перемешиваем
Автор советует использовать хороший профессиональный блендер ( лучшими блендерами всех времен и народов считаются марки Blendtec и Vitamix-говорят, они могут смолоть iphone в пюре :good: 

НО!Я ПОЛЬЗУЮСЬ ДЕШЕВЫМ БЛЕНДЕРОМ SHARP (ЗА 1600 РУБ) И ОН МЕЛЕТ ПРЕКРАСНО ХОТЬ В НЕМ ВСЕГО 400 ВТ.

*вы можете предварительно порезать на кусочки фрукты и зелень, чтобы* облегчить раоту блендеру ( я так делаю).
Затем в режиме пульс смешайте ингридиенты а потом запустите автоматическую скорость.

*РЕКОМЕНДУЕТСЯ СМЕШИВАТЬ НЕ ДОЛЬШЕ 1 МИН* ( иначе начнет происходит окисление, нагревание в блендере)

также рекомендуется сразу выпивать ваш зеленый коктейль, чем дольше он стоит тем меньше в нем питательных веществ остается) так что делайте с учетом того что эту порцию надо всю выпить сразу)

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.
Лично, и от лица многичисленных читателей, хочу поблагодарить Govinda_Mohini_dd за великолепные рецепты не сложных в приготовлении, но очень полезных коктелей! Пожалуйста, продолжайте радовать нас своими кулинарными шедеврами!
Я, в свою очередь, познакомлю наших уважаемых читателей с блюдом, знакомым каждому с детства, но живым! (Из книги "Рецепты от Виктории Бутенко")

*Голубцы*



*Начинка.*

Смешайте следующие ингредиенты в кухонном комбайне в однородную массу:
1/2 чашки грецких орехов
2 чашки семечек (замоченных с вечера)
1/3 чайной ложки асафетиды
1 чашка нарезанного сельдерея
1/2 чайной ложки морской соли
1/3 чашки оливкового масла
1/2 чашки лимонного сока
1 чайную ложку тумарика (или любой другой приправы)

*Дополнительные ингредиенты:*

Нарежьте длинными, тонкими полосками:
1/2 авокадо 
1/2 большого сладкого перца
несколько веточек петрушки 

Вымойте 5 листов молодой капусты

Намажьте начинку на капустный лист и добавьте тонко нарезанные овощи. Сверните капустный лист в трубочку. Чтобы держался, проткните зубочистками. Можете нарезать на более мелкие кусочки, чтобы вышло где-то 10-15 кусочков.

Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## Alekcei

Рецепт от юзера abricos  с форума 


Немного про арахис, совершенно случайно оставил недавно в воде горсть арахиса на ночь, 
 Так на утро он набух, вобрал в себя воду, и стал довольно сочным! Никогда бы такое не подумал про арахис. С тех пор сначала промываю его теплой водой, (так как покупаю все же на рынке из открытых коробок), а потом заливаю водой, в которой развожу пару ложек меда - бомба получается! 
 Семечки подсолнуха таким же образом замачиваю, но их - ненадолго, потом воду сливаю, добавляю жидкого меда и изюма. Таким «блюдом» стараюсь себя побаловать после тренировки – и белок и энергия.

----------


## Alekcei

Рецепт из 4 выпуска журнала "Благодарение":


Вместо сахара использовали мед - получилось вкусно.


РЕЦЕПТЫ ПОЛЕЗНОГО МОРОЖЕНОГО

БАНАНОВОЕ МОРОЖЕНОЕ С ОРЕХАМИ
Время приготовления: 2-3 минуты
Ингредиенты на 3 порции.
5 замороженных очищенных бананов;
1 чашка молока или сливок (250мл);
1,5 столовые ложки коричневого сахара;
полчашки грецких орехов;
1 пакетик ванильного сахара.
Способ приготовления:
Предварительно очистить и заморозить бананы, чтобы
они превратились полностью в ледышки.
В блендере смешать молоко или сливки с коричневым
сахаром и ванильным сахаром. Затем добавить заморо-
женные бананы и орехи. Перемешивать все в блендере
не более 30–35 секунд! Если мешать дольше, то получит-
ся коктейль, а не мороженое.
Съесть надо сразу, чтобы не растаяло. Замораживать
такое мороженое не советую, потому что оно затвердеет
и его будет сложно есть, и оно намного вкуснее, когда
свежее.
Рекомендации: в этом рецепте можно использовать не
только замороженные бананы, но и любые другие заморо-
женные фрукты и ягоды, которые совместимы с молоком.


Например: клубнику, малину, манго, свежий инжир, и
даже авокадо. Кислые и цитрусовые фрукты лучше с мо-
локом не мешать.
Можете сами придумывать своё «мороженое» и созда-
вать в блендере новые вкусные рецепты. Я всегда дер-
жу несколько бананов в морозильнике на случай, если
вдруг захочется мороженого. Мороженое лучше есть от-
дельно и не смешивать с другой едой. Особенно вредно
его есть сразу после еды, потому что оно тушит огонь
пищеварения.

----------


## Макс_И

О_О
Харе Кришна !! 8)
СПАСИБО НАРОД !! _)))

----------


## Макс_И

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud6yo...feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDPKX...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_tae...feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EivD...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paQsK...eature=related

----------


## Макс_И

Сок "поглощающая страсть"

Грейпфрут (2)
Яблоки (4)
Лимон (1)
Морковь (7 малых)
Корица
Мака (1 чайная ложка)
Имбирь (дополнительно)

----------

